# Angeln in Frankreich



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. August 2008)

Weil immer wieder Fragen hierzu auftauchen, fasse ich hier mein Wissen nach etwas ueber einem Jahr Leben und Angeln in Frankreich zusammen. da ich hier nur gewaesser der 2 Kategorie befische, beziehe ich mich hauptsaechlich auch darauf. Wer weitere Infos hat, darf gerne ergaenzen/korrigieren

1. *Voraussetzung fuer das Fischen ist immer eine Carte de Peche*, die es in folgenden Ausfuehrungen gibt:
- Jahreskarte Erwachsener (18J, Carte Personne majeure)
- Jahrekarte Jungendlicher (12-18J, Carte Personne mineure)
- Jahreskarte Kind (<12J, Carte Découverte)
- Urlaubskarte (15 Tage am Stueck gueltig, Carte Vacances)
- Tageskarte (Carte Journalière)
- aktuell gibt es noch eine preisreduzierte Jahreskarte fuer Frauen (Carte promotionnelle "Découverte Femme"), um mehr Frauen zum Angeln zu bringen
Nur fuer die Jahreskarten ist ein Foto erforderlich

2. *In Frankreich werden Gewaesser der 1. und 2. Kategorie unterschieden*
- Kategorie 1 sind Salmonidengewaesser (definiert als Gewaesser in denen die Salmoniden ueberwiegen)
- Kategorie 2 sind Cyprinidengewaesser (definiert als Gewaesser in denen Cyprinidenueberwiegen)
- Ferner werden oeffentliche und private Gewaesser unterschieden; die grossen Fluesse sind oeffentliche Gewaesser der 2. Kategorie 
- Achtung: fuer viele Gewaesser muss man eine zusaetzliche Erlaubnis erwerben, die in Form einer Marke auf der carte de Peche eingeklebt wird. In meiner region werden Extramarken benoetigt fuer verschiedene Seen/Teiche und fuer das nachtangeln auf karpfen

3. *Mit der carte de Peche darf man in allen oeffentlichen gewaessern der categorie 2 in ganz frankreich mit 1 Rute fischen*, d.h. man kann damit in allen grossen fluessen spinnfischen
- in dem Fischereibereich, wo ihr die Carte de Peche gekauft habt, duerft ihr sonst mit max. 4 Ruten fischen
- es gibt ein gegenseitigkeitsabkommen ("Les accords réciprocitaires") vieler Fischereivereine:
1. Club Halieutique: umfasst 37 departments, im prinzip die suedliche haelfte Frankreichs. wenn ihr deren Marke kauft, duerft ihr dort mit 4 Ruten fischen
2. EGHO: das gleiche fuer den Nordwesten
3. Union reciprocitaire du Nord Est: das gleiche nochmal fuer den Nordosten

4. *Angeln ist grundsaetzlich erlaubt von 30 mins vor Sonnenaufgang bis 30 mins nach Sonnenuntergang*
- es gibt vielerorts Zonen, in denen das nachtangeln erlaubt ist. Bei uns ist z.B. aber nur das Nachtangeln auf Karpfen erlaubt, d.h. man sollte sich nicht nachts mit einer Feederrute oder einem Koefi an der Rute erwischen lassen.

5. *Es gibt im Zeitraum Januar bis Mai eine Raubfischschonzeit*
- bei uns sind in dieser Zeit saemtliche Kunstkoeder und der lebende/tote Koederfisch, fischfetzen etc. verboten (definiert als "alles, was geeignet ist, einen Hecht zum Anbiss zu verleiten kann", wobei Mais, Made, Wurm, Pinkie, Boilie explizit erlaubt sind
- die Raubfischschonzeit ist regional unterschiedlich, details gibt es hier: http://www.unpf.fr/regles/ouverture_a1.php
- Info's zur Salmonidenschonzeit gibt es hier: http://www.unpf.fr/regles/ouverture_a2.php

6. *Schonmasse variieren regional*, bei uns ist der Zander zum Beispiel ganzjaehrig offen und hat kein schonmass

7. *Lebender Koederfisch und Setzkescher sind in ganz Frankreich erlaubt*
- Bei Koederfischen unbedingt das Schonmass fuer einige Arten beruecksichtigen!

Infos zum Angeln in frankreich allgemein gibt es hier:

http://www.unpf.fr/regles.php

Infos zu den spezifischen Bestimmungen in den einzelnen Departemants gibt es hier

http://www.unpf.fr/APN.php


----------



## J-son (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

8. Das Benutzen von Senknetzen zum Köderfischfang ist verboten.

9. Schleppfischen ist verboten (evtl nur auf Flüssen?)

10. Die Benutzung von Echoloten während des Angelns ist verboten.

11. Von ca Mai bis ca September (die genauen Daten variieren von Jahr zu Jahr, und sind deshalb genauer zu erfragen) darf über die o.g. Sperrzeit hinaus, bis 00°°Uhr auf Aal geangelt werden.

12. 50m ober- und unterhalb von Wehren, Fischtreppen, Schleusen etc, ist das Angeln verboten.


GRZ:
J@Y

PS: korrigiert mich, wenn ich irgendwo falsch liege...ich habe die Bestimmungen dieses Jahr nicht durchgelesen, weiss aber aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass seit 2008 für Verstösse jeglicher Art 360€ berechnet werden.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

infos ueberholt


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



J-son schrieb:


> 11. Von ca Mai bis ca September (die genauen Daten variieren von Jahr zu Jahr, und sind deshalb genauer zu erfragen) darf über die o.g. Sperrzeit hinaus, bis 00°°Uhr auf Aal geangelt werden.
> 
> 12. 50m ober- und unterhalb von Wehren, Fischtreppen, Schleusen etc, ist das Angeln verboten.



8,9 und 10 kann ich so bestaetigen - Regelung 11 gilt in und um Paris nicht, zu 12 gibt es zumindest entlang Marne und Seine sehr viele Einzelregelungen, teilweise sind bis zu 300m Abstand vorgeschrieben. Hier die Regelungen im Einzelfall besser auch noch mal lokal erfragen!


----------



## lucaguettinger (15. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Zitat: - Jahrekarte Jungendlicher (12-18J, Carte Personne mineure)

Kannnich so eine im Internet erwerben? wenn nicht
wo kann ichs dann?


----------



## west1 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



lucaguettinger schrieb:


> Zitat: - Jahrekarte Jungendlicher (12-18J, Carte Personne mineure)
> 
> Kannnich so eine im Internet erwerben? wenn nicht
> wo kann ichs dann?



http://www.cartedepeche.fr/ChoixAssociation/6/12-liste-des-cartes.htm


----------



## maggi86 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Ich fische seit geraumer Zeit im 68er und finde nirgends etwas zum thema angeln vom Boot aus, hab zwar mal die Kontroletis gefragt zum thema Welsmontage auslegen mitSchlauchboot auf Wasserstrassen, aber die sagten mach aber nur mit Motor.
Nur wie ist es dann wenn ich von meinem Schlauchi aus Spinnfischen will?


----------

